# Left raw chicken on the counter overnight--is it safe?



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

I left a whole chicken out on the counter overnight, and in the morning it was not that cool to the touch. So definitely out too long. Do you think it would be safe if I took it apart and boiled it? My guess is no, but I thought I'd check.


----------



## Thalia (Apr 9, 2003)

I wouldn't risk it, myself.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

I wouldn't eat it.


----------



## RiverSky (Jun 26, 2005)

No way!


----------



## Otto (Oct 19, 2009)

Yah, very risky. Boiling is not guaranteed to destroy heat-stable enterotoxins.


----------



## Amanda L (Jun 29, 2010)

I wouldn't risk it. I feel your pain since I had to throw a roast out a couple of days ago for the same reason.


----------



## liliaceae (May 31, 2007)

Okay, you've convinced me! In the garbage it goes. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Ola_ (Sep 5, 2008)

I would say no as well, and I'm normally a "nah, it will be fine" kind of person. If it was frozen when you put it out then I would probably be ok with it, since it would have spent a lot of the time still being pretty cold.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Well you can feed it to the dog, raw. If you have one.


----------



## Artichokie (Jun 19, 2007)

heavens no.


----------



## sosurreal09 (Nov 20, 2009)

im not going to lie ive done this and it was organic and expensive and i put it in the freezer...ate it later and we are all fine...

im sure you arent supposed to though


----------

